# Realtek RTL8111G unstable



## gordone (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi,

I have two Realtek RTL8111G card on my mainboard, one is defined as WAN and other is LAN, using the box as router (pfsense).
After around 1hour the routing freeze if I disable he WAN and than enable again it start working.

Currenly I`m running on the Binary 1.95

Is there other also experience issue or know what I can do ?

I you need more information please let me know, have dragged out som information from the box, IP adress has just replace with XXX.XXX.XXX.

I have tried to get some help from pfsense forum, but haven`t been able to fix the issue, and since the pfsense is running on Freebsd in the buttom,
I was hoping it was other Freebsd user with the same network card here ???

Thank you for using time on me.... 
https://forum.netgate.com/user/gordon


```
[2.4.4-RELEASE][[email]root@firewall.test.net[/email]]/root: grep re1 /var/run/dmesg.boot
re1: <Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xa1104000-0xa1104fff,0xa1100000-0xa1103fff at device 0.0 on pci3
re1: Using Memory Mapping!
re1: Using 1 MSI-X message
re1: ASPM disabled
re1: version:1.95.00
re1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:06:45:02:83
re1: Ethernet address: 00:1e:06:45:02:83
[2.4.4-RELEASE][[email]root@firewall.test.net[/email]]/root: route -n
route: usage: route [-46dnqtv] command [[modifiers] args]
[2.4.4-RELEASE][[email]root@firewall.test.net[/email]]/root: arp -an | grep re1
? (92.221.80.253) at 00:1e:06:45:02:83 on re1 permanent [ethernet]
? (92.221.80.1) at 00:02:00:01:00:01 on re1 expires in 97 seconds [ethernet]
[2.4.4-RELEASE][[email]root@firewall.test.net[/email]]/root: tcpdump -c 20 -n -i re1
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on re1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes
03:49:11.244621 IP 92.221.80.253.49228 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 26302+ XXXXXXX (91)
03:49:11.244626 IP 92.221.80.253.49228 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 26302+ XXXXXXX. (91)
03:49:11.246135 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 28630+ XXXXXXX. (35)
03:49:11.246139 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 28630+ XXXXXXX. (35)
03:49:11.262982 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 42079+ XXXXXXX. (57)
03:49:11.262985 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 42079+ XXXXXXX. (57)
03:49:11.263013 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 23104+ XXXXXXX. (53)
03:49:11.263016 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 23104+ XXXXXXX. (53)
03:49:11.413788 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > 109.247.114.4.53: 46408+ XXXXXXX. (41)
03:49:11.413793 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > 92.220.228.70.53: 46408+ XXXXXXX. (41)
03:49:11.413823 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > 109.247.114.4.53: 30408+ XXXXXXX. (41)
03:49:11.413826 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > 92.220.228.70.53: 30408+ XXXXXXX. (41)
03:49:11.414619 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 9197+ XXXXXXX. (31)
03:49:11.414622 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 9197+ XXXXXXX. (31)
03:49:11.414695 IP 92.221.80.253.36009 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 247+ XXXXXXX. (31)
03:49:11.414699 IP 92.221.80.253.36009 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 247+ XXXXXXX. (31)
03:49:11.490012 IP 92.221.80.253.49228 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 26302+ XXXXXXX. (91)
03:49:11.490015 IP 92.221.80.253.49228 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 26302+ XXXXXXX. (91)
03:49:11.491250 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 28630+ XXXXXXX. (35)
03:49:11.491253 IP 92.221.80.253.25525 > [URL='http://XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX']XX.XX.XX.XX.XXX[/URL]: 28630+ XXXXXXX. (35)
20 packets captured
20 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2019)

Realtek cards are cheap crap. Spend some money and buy Intel cards. Even the cheapest Intel cards are way better.


----------



## Nyakov (Oct 28, 2019)

FreeBSD have notoriously bad support for Realtek cards.

I researched this issue some time ago, it seams that for some reason FreeBSD network stack hangs up under load with Realtek cards.

It seams that there is no current effort for debug and fix this, so only solution will be to use expansion card, Broadcon and Intel works well.
Go to pf-sense site for detailed compatibility list.


----------



## gordone (Oct 29, 2019)

My card has been stable for me,









						Official Realtek Driver Binary 1.95 For 2.4.4 Release
					

Make sure NTP is configured and working. All APUs are old now, the CMOS battery may be dead. Edit: Is this an APU? Not sure where I pulled that from..  Steve




					forum.netgate.com


----------



## Nyakov (Nov 2, 2019)

Just compiled 1.95 Realtek drivers by this guide
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/installing-network-driver.46325/page-2#post-259197

So far no problems, no hangouts under load.


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 8, 2020)

Is this solved? I want to buy a card with RTL8111G.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 8, 2020)

Like SirDice said; save your money and buy an Intel NIC. 
Notice that quality motherboards use Intel interfaces and bargain brands use Realtek.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## Nyakov (Nov 17, 2020)

inf3rno said:


> Is this solved? I want to buy a card with RTL8111G.


Realtek drivers now in the ports.
So procedure is as follow.
1. pkg install realtek-re-kmod
2. Edit /boot/loader.conf and add:

```
if_re_load="YES"
if_re_name="/boot/modules/if_re.ko"
hw.re.max_rx_mbuf_sz="2048"
```


----------

